# Napsgear



## Husky88 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey everyone, I’m just curious if napsgear is a good place to order or it is a scam?


----------



## BigJohnny (Jan 29, 2018)

No it’s not. Be very wary of online sources, esp naps. They compromised thousands of people personal info!


----------



## Spongy (Jan 29, 2018)

Plenty of information on them.  Just search napsgear in the search bar.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 29, 2018)

Also, go Hawkeyes!


----------



## tinymk (Jan 29, 2018)

Wouldn’t do it brother


----------



## Husky88 (Jan 29, 2018)

I am very cautious about ordering online. I just don’t know where else to find. I’ve searched lots of forums and people keep telling me to keep searching.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2018)

Husky88 said:


> I am very cautious about ordering online. I just don’t know where else to find. I’ve searched lots of forums and people keep telling me to keep searching.



Because good sources don't have websites 99.999999% of the time.


----------



## Husky88 (Jan 29, 2018)

Then how do you find them? Besides searching? Because I’ve spent a lot of time searching.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2018)

Husky88 said:


> Then how do you find them? Besides searching? Because I’ve spent a lot of time searching.



Stop asking.

That's my actual answer. You can't ask random strangers that you don't know a question like this. Good sources are private and their customers tend to shield the source.

Trust is how you find one. You need a relationship with someone in the know, who you know. 

So develop relationships instead.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Jan 29, 2018)

Fuk napsgear....EndThread/


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 29, 2018)

Damn, there’s a name I haven’t heard in a few years.   No......they are definitely not a good company.  Stay away!


----------



## stonetag (Jan 29, 2018)

If I had a dollar for every time........ oh fuk it!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 29, 2018)

gear .......


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jan 29, 2018)

If Yaya's wife needed gear, Naps is where I would shop....


----------



## Husky88 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 30, 2018)

Did you guys hear manpower is down?????!!!


----------



## Shadow530i (Feb 5, 2018)

I've ordered from napsgear 3x over the years.

The first two times everything went great, gear was legit and gains were made...this was 4-6 years ago though.

The last time I ordered from them (last year) they just didn't pick up the money from the WU location I sent it to....it sat there for months while I argued with them. I ended up refunding the payment and getting my money back, but it was still a pain in my ass. I would keep looking.


----------

